
Mame Extensability via Lua [video] - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-epqoK7b5c
======
geektoolkit
Hi, Thanks for sharing this! I'm working on cleaning up the code so I can get
it shared out, and show some other examples

